# Any Peak District Evening 10 Events?



## Spartak (14 Jun 2018)

Does anyone know of any Evening 10 events held in the Peak District, a group of us are staying up there in July for a weeks cycling near Froggatt.


----------



## Sharky (14 Jun 2018)

I live in Kent now, but my favourite course is the D10/1 (Rainford Bypass). There is an inter club 10 on Tuesday nights - see the Liverpool Phoenix website. My old club was Prescot Eagle. You won't find a flatter 10 course, but could be windy. Probably 50 miles from the Peak District, but if you have the time it would be worth it.


----------



## Siclo (15 Jun 2018)

Buxton CC run a TT on Tuesday evenings, usually on Chapel by-pass, J10/1, you'd have to contact them to see if they'll let a non-member ride, you'll miss the open at the end of June. I have no connection with the club, just seen them on the road.


----------

